# she ateeeeee



## hamzaalbenni (Aug 18, 2010)

just want to say my mantis ate a hole butterfly today  so happy


----------



## Jesskb (Aug 18, 2010)

Glad to hear it


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 18, 2010)

hamzaalbenni said:


> just want to say my mantis ate a hole butterfly today  so happy


sweet what kind of mantid is it?


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 18, 2010)

Must have been an impressive kill!


----------



## hamzaalbenni (Aug 18, 2010)

it was the first thing she ate scence i got her about 2 weeks ago and she is a ghost mantis i dont understand the things like L1, L2 ,L3 but she has her stumps for her wings


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 18, 2010)

She's a subadult, meaning next molt will be the last into adulthood if she has little wing buds. What else have you been trying to feed her?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 18, 2010)

lucky y!


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2010)

You will find they tend to do that.


----------



## hamzaalbenni (Aug 19, 2010)

i been giving her size 3,4 and 5 crickets, 4 and 5 locusts, a woodlice ants wild grasshoppers, small field butterflies, flies, fruit flies, meal worms, wax worms and hover flies but yesterday i caught a cabbage white in the greenhouse gave it too her and in 1 min she caught it and stated eating it now her body is big and fat


----------



## Xeo (Aug 30, 2010)

I have an adult female Ghost that hasn't eaten in 8 days.. I have moths, flies and small locusts in there, she isn't interested. She is fairly plump still, she laid an ooth a few days prior to her last meal. Any suggestions, I don't think this is normal?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 30, 2010)

With all that live food in there, i wonder how you know whether she has eaten or not? You are right, eight days is a long time. Did the ooth look normal? I suggest that you remove all of the other livestock and just put in a single fly and see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## Xeo (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks, Phil. I had 1 moth, 2 flies and 1 small locust in there. I have just the 2 flies in there now (taken the rest out), but i'll try leaving just one in there. The variety and amount of livefood was a result of my concern for her lack of eating. :lol: 

She really doesn't seem interested at all. The ooth is fine, it should also be fertile.


----------



## Xeo (Sep 1, 2010)

So after 10 days without eating, she just this minute caught and ate a fly.  

I'd say that is quite unusual for an adult female Ghost..

Thanks and sorry for the thread hijack! ^_^


----------

